# Mon iPod fait planter iTunes



## thad.castle (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Comme dit dans l'intitulé de ce message, mon iPod fait planter iTunes. C'est arrivé tout d'un coup. En effet, dès que je branche mon iPod sur mon pc, il m'est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit sur iTunes. Je suis donc obligé de fermer iTunes par "Ctrl+Alt+Suppr". Pourtant, l'écran de mon iPod indique bien qu'il est connecté et qu'il se synchronise.
J'ai déjà désinstallé puis réinstallé iTunes et téléchargé la version la plus récente d'iTunes mais rien n'a changé...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !!


----------



## AO29 (14 Octobre 2011)

Si tu as un PC sa veut dire qu'il n'est pas assez puissant.


----------



## laxis (15 Octobre 2011)

Alors, si il indique qu'il se synchronise, laisse le synchroniser, même si iTunes bug, et essaye de faire ça quand tu viens juste d'allumer ton PC,et qu'aucun autre programme ne tourne (Msn,Internet Explorer)...et qqn secondes après la fin de la synchronisation, iTunes devrait débugguer, et si la synchronisation se termine et qu'iTunes ne se débuggue pas, ferme iTunes comme tu sais, et relance le...p-e que iTunes doit synchroniser un trop grand nombre de chose, et que ton PC le fait planter à cause de ça...si ça ne va pas...je ne vois pas d'autres solutions...ha si...achète un Mac :love:


----------

